# Solved: Can't seem to save in c drive



## Ankit (Mar 31, 2002)

I am having trouble saving files to my c drive. whenever i try to save something it says c:\( file name) you don't have permission to save in this location contact the administrator to obtain permission.??


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

try as a test right click on a file run as admin then save

if no good turn off uac start type msconfig untick uac or via control panel 

try right click the dive properties security change permissions for your name to full admin


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Where on the C drive are you trying to save files?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Windows 7 really doesn't like for people to save files directly to the C: drive. Unless you really, really have to do so your life will be much simpler if you just create a new folder in C: and store your files there.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

TerryNet said:


> Windows 7 really doesn't like for people to save files directly to the C: drive. Unless you really, really have to do so your life will be much simpler if you just create a new folder in C: and store your files there.


Terry,
I hope you mean the ROOT of the C drive?
Most of us normally save our files to the "C Drive".

That is why I asked the question of the "Path" of where the OP was trying to save these files.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Correct. you cannot save directly to the root of the c drive unless you are running with elevated privileges.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I hope you mean the ROOT of the C drive?


Yep, we're on the same page, Dave.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I find that it is best to save to either c:\Users\username\Documents, Desktop or Downloads folder and then move it to the folder you need it in.


----------

